

Rick Levin as CEO of Coursera - sb2nov
http://blog.coursera.org/post/80601201906/welcome-rick-levin-as-ceo-of-coursera

======
louhike
It is an interesting move. Rick Levin seems the right person to help Coursera
with his experience and his network.

It would have been nice though to have a blog article directly written by him
to know what he wants to do as the CEO.

